Best Coffee Shops in San Francisco to Mingle with Other Founders? - a_lifters_life
======
api
Last time I was there it was more like 'what coffee shops in SF/SV will not be
full of startup founders?'

------
jayrobin
I've lost count of the number of times I've been approach by random people
asking for feedback on their killer app idea whilst at
[http://www.workshopcafe.com/](http://www.workshopcafe.com/)

~~~
bbcbasic
A cafe full of bloodthirsty market researchers. Scary!

------
sciencesama
let me drink coffee in peace :P !!

------
tixocloud
Would love to know if there are any coffee shops like that in Toronto?

~~~
fananta
Dark Horse (on Spadina), Jimmy's (on Portland), or Rooster (on Broadview)

~~~
highsea
+1 for Dark Horse just for the coffee :)

------
anaskar
you can bump into 10 pitch meetings at The Creamery or Coffee Bar in the
mission.

